# Rem 30 build: Home at last!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

She came home Mon. 4/18! Everything I'd hoped she'd be! To reiterate: Remington M30 Express (based on the Enfield P-17 design) Richard's American black walnut stock w/schnabel fore-end and custom checkering. Douglas barrel in 458 Lott. NECG Masterpiece barrel band front sight and a two leaf folding rear express sight from Numrich. A Farland engraved two panel straight bolt handle and a larger magazine box for the controlled feed. Lastly an original, vintage Remington metal butt plate.The bolt is at Baldwin's Bolt Jeweling for a 16 line pattern on the bolt, follower and extractor and should be here for reunion Fri. Now all I need is a stampede of rogue elephants!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Very_ nice!
I am especially entranced by the interesting checkering job.

Were it mine, I would need a recoil pad.

I bet that regulating those sights will be a lengthy, deeply-involving chore.
How ever will you convince a nearby elephant to stand still, while you use him to adjust those sights with your handy file?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Damn, that is beautiful! Not at all what I'd wish to own, but a Beautiful Remington Model 30.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Very_ nice!
> I am especially entranced by the interesting checkering job.
> 
> Were it mine, I would need a recoil pad.
> ...


Elephant sized thorazine capsuls. Kick Killer recoil pad on the way! Bought lots of ammo(300) at an estate sale......$1 a round!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> ...Bought lots of ammo(300) at an estate sale......$1 a round!!


Ah! Three-hundred rounds of .458: A lifetime supply!
Let's see...at two shots a week, plus plentiful codeine, you should be sighted-in and ready for safari in at most six months.

What fun you'll have, making elands and gnus explode!

(This is, of course, pure sour-grapes envy speaking.)


----------

